# seguidor solar de 2 ejes



## ajardines (Feb 20, 2012)

hola a todos soy estudiante de ing. y me mandaron un proyecto que es hacer un seguidor solar pero tengo que utilizar un calendario solar, si alguien tiene información sobre esto me va a servir muchísimo.

muchas gracias.


----------

